# opinions on this speaker?



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

hi all ive got an eminence governor im not using and ive been offered a trade for a g12t75 which ive been looking for.

the speaker looks great its an older one but theres been a repair done to it on the edge looks like between the cone and the surround. the guy offering it says he got it like that and it looks like the 'edge of the paper was ripped'. says it doesnt affect performance.

i dont know much about speakers, can anyone tell me if this repair looks good?


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Can't speak for the repair as I've no experience in that area. I can tell you the G12T-75's are the exact opposite of the Governor in every way (I own both and have used them extensively). The 75's are kind of the redheaded stepchild of Celestion's lineup, having a fairly scooped midrange with lots of bass and treble. I've not tried this personally, but a lot of the metal community LOVES x-patterning the 75's with Vintage 30's, which makes sense to me based on their eq curves. The Governor is very much in the same vein as a V30. Kind of a smoother sound, I think Eminence wanted to address the common complaint of spiky mids that V30 users had. They succeeded admirably on that front. As far as dollar value goes, it's a fairly even trade. 75's command less on the used market than other Celestions due to their ubiquity in Marshall 1960 cabs and guys peeling them outta there to try different drivers. Eminence prices their entire line cheaper than Celestion so a used Governor would stack up in the $75 - $100 range for an outright sale.

Subjectively I think the Governor is a much more pleasing speaker, but that's purely a taste thing. G12T75's are made to the same standard as other Celestions, which is to say they are an excellent product.


----------



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

ill be using the g12t75 for metal, i already have a v30


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

If you can get the a-ok from somebody who knows speaker repairs I'd say give 'er!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

The Bogner UberKab used the T75/V30 X-pattern. Anything Bogner does or approves of is golden imo.


----------



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

can any speaker gurus tell me how how this repair looks?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

It looks like somebody just put a bit of silicone on there, which isn't the greatest repair but what matters is how it sounds. When a speaker has damage like that you need to sweep frequencies through it and listen for any buzzing or bad sounds.
My issue is the value. I'll take Garrett's word for it that they would be roughly equal in value. The tear makes that speaker now worth substantially less than yours.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

^^^totally true, I should've clarified that.


----------

